# Does Noah look like he is going to be Long Haired?



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

----------- deleted.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I'm worried Noah isn't going to be long haired? he is coming up to 7 weeks now yet to me he still seems very smooth, especially at the ears, when I've googled long haired chihuahus at around this age they look ALOT more fluffier.
> 
> What do you guys think? The parents were both long haired, but who knows if the dogs I saw where actually the parents..
> Does anyone have any pictures of their long haired at this age? x
> ...


TBH he IS looking more like will be smoothcoated but he may be medium you just never know at times puppies may grow at different rates. We saw a chi the other day that had a mane like coat naturally he looked like a little lion he was beautiful....I just have to say he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm he looks short haired to me. Long haired is recessive to short genetically, so two long coat parents cannot produce a smooth coated puppy. So I think you may be right, and the dogs they showed you are not his actual parents.
He is looking great though, I love the middle pic.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Stella. It's looking like sweet little Noah is going to be a smooth coat. So that would mean that the dogs you met were not his parents, at least not both of them. 

But he really is growing up to be a looker. Looks like you're doing a great job with him!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm only guessing here, but being weaned so young may have affected his coat. I know with guinea pigs that are hand reared the coat (especially in the longhairs) takes a lot longer to come in and is totally different in texture to babies brought up by mum. They have normal coats by a few months old though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Found these pics of Bambi and her litter sister at 4 weeks old. You can see quite clearly that her sister is going to be long haired, and Bambi is smooth.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I'm only guessing here, but being weaned so young may have affected his coat. I know with guinea pigs that are hand reared the coat (especially in the longhairs) takes a lot longer to come in and is totally different in texture to babies brought up by mum. They have normal coats by a few months old though.


Hmm, I wonder if dogs are the same way? Well, I guess little Noah will help us find out in a couple months! Very interesting about the guinea pigs, I didn't know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the picture, even at 4 weeks the differance is obvious

I'm feeling rather angry & upset at possibly being scammed, I'm such an idiot.
I love Noah and I wouldn't be without him now, but I did not want a short haired not unless I had another chi.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

To be fair the breeder might not have known. It is possible for a bitch to carry a litter sired by more than one dog, so if she wasn't as vigilant after she had witnessed a mating with the long coated boy it is possible a second dog caught her as well. Did she have other male dogs?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

deleted-------


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh wow, just look at him, what an amazing & wonderful job you've done, he looks absolutely fabulous & happy as happy can be. You should be very, very proud of yourself going from the night from hell to a very healty little boy.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I would have to also agree that he is certainly a shortcoat, which would make the parents you saw impossible to both be his actual parents. To be honest, that breeder did not sound very reputable for the fact that she let her puppies leave at less than 6 weeks of age. I would not be surprised if she lied to you. What a crappy situation. I'd probably contact the breeder to confront her about it and let her know what scum she is, not only for lying, but for being so irresponsible!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Little Noah looks so happy and healthy. He reminds me of Zeus a bit.  He does look shortcoat to me though, however I am no expert. Zeus' mom was longcoat and his dad was shortcoat so he has this sorta weird inbetween coat...Maybe Noah will have that when he gets older too.










Don't know if you can really tell but Zeus has a short coat and then a really straggly looking very THIN longer coat that sorta just pokes out, it sorta looks wirey. LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, you should be beating yourself up. It is not your fault. You raised this little guy by hand from such a young age. That proves you are more than capable of owning a dog!

Just a suggestion, but why not look for another longcoat puppy, this time from a reputable breeder that you can be assured won't rip you off? I'm sure Noah would love a playmate. Get your dream Chi, and think of Noah as the little soul that you rescued from a crumby backyard breeder.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

deleted--------


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Listen, you didn't know any better. Now you do. In the future, you will do things differently. You have wonderfully done everything for little Noah. You are a victim here, so is your sweet boy. 

At this point, all you can do is move forward. You love Noah and he loves you. That is what matters. Is he your "ideal"? No. Is he perfect for you? Yes, or else he wouldn't have ended up with you. You don't love him any less because he has a different coat than expected, do you? No. 

All you can do is learn from your mistake and take the best care of Noah that you can. He deserves that, and you deserve that too. And next time, when you go to get a companion for Noah, eventually, use this lesson to find your perfect Chi.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I'm going to be honest, I feel like ****.
> 
> Adult short haired chihuahuas I have seen with Noahs size and colour, I do not like at all, they're not to my taste one bit.
> 
> ...


I think that you're going to grow to love Noah. I'll tell you what, I hated black masks before I got Gemma, but I wouldn't have her any other way now. My first family Chi is also not the best looking, but I love her with every bit of my heart. She has tipped ears and longish snout, total opposite look of Gemma. But I love her just the same.

If you really think you can't adapt to Noah, don't put yourself and him through the pain of keeping him if you're not going to be happy. He will feel it too. They pick up on your energy. Perhaps you can rehome him for what you bought him for. I wouldn't give him away for free to make sure he doesn't end up in bad hands. Then you can look for the puppy that you originally wanted.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I'm going to be honest, I feel like ****.
> 
> Adult short haired chihuahuas I have seen with Noahs size and colour, I do not like at all, they're not to my taste one bit.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad about anything. You didn't do anything wrong. The thing with adopting puppies is that you don't know what or how they are going to turn out to be (look wise). Zeus grew up and even if he was chunkier (which the 11 week old Luna I just got will be) I'd love him anyway. Just think about all you've done for Noah and all the work and love you've given him. Don't be taken aback just because you unfortunatly dealt with someone who was not up front with you. Noah is GORGEOUS. 

His body type is along the lines of my Luna's, so they can grow up both being little dumplings! 


This was Zeus at 9 weeks old. He looks dumpy but slimmed out quite a bit. If you don't think you can give Noah a chance, then like LittleGemma said you should rehome him to someone who wants a shortcoat and search for the pup you really desire.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

deleted-------


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Please stop beating yourself up. 

You and Noah will be okay. You can be sad that he isn't exactly what you dreamed of. But there is more to a dog than their coat... is his personality right for you? What about his general characteristics?


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I could not part with him, not now, the thought of it makes me ill.
> I could never let an animal go once it comes into my life.
> 
> I don't know, I knew everything was to good to be true, I told everyone something is going to go wrong, it always does. Just wish something would work out right for once, perhaps I'm mourning for the dog I had imagined, the dog I thought Noah was going to grow up like - whilst feeling absolutely humliated.
> ...


I think you're doing a great job. And I think Noah loves you a lot.  Don't beat yourself up so much. Maybe in a couple of years, once Noah has grown a bit, you can consider getting him another friend (or once you move out). I think Chi's love playmates!

And Zeus is about 11 months old now. 

Luna looks a lot like Noah in body type. She's 11 weeks old and I got her as a playmate.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well we already knew she wasn't a reputable breeder. A good breeder would never sell a puppy as young as Noah. She was obviously more interested in your money than anything else. This is how backyard breeders work, they rely on the fact that it is hard to resist a cute little puppy, all sense goes out of the window once we have that cuddly bundle in our arms. You are not the first and you certainly won't be the last. What you do have though, is a happy, healthy and very gorgeous baby boy. He may not be what you wanted, but he is still a very attractive puppy. Plus by getting him so young and acting as his mum you two will have a special bond. 
I know how you are feeling, we originally chose the puppy in the first picture. We knew that roughly half the litter would be long coated, but we picked our puppy when they were 2 weeks old, so it was impossible to tell which puppy had which coat. When our first choice showed signs of being long coated my daughter was heartbroken, she had her heart set on a fawn smooth coat. Luckily Bambi became unexpectedly re-available and we had her instead.
Harley is nothing like my ideal second dog! He is medium coated instead of the smooth I love, not typey at all, and a colour I would never have chosen. He is a handsome dog in his own right, just not to my taste. We love him for who he is, and I'm sure you will feel the same about Noah. I don't look at him and wish he was different, and neither will you. You might even start preferring cream smooth coats.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up. When I went to look for my first border collie I wanted a black and white, drop-eared male puppy. Instead I fell for a puppy miller and bought a red and white prick-eared female puppy. She was nothing I wanted (and it was obvious at the time) but turned out to be everything everything I needed. She is my heart's dog. She is now 12.5 years old, has lived in 3 states with me, 9 different houses, has been with me when I got married and then a terrible divorce, been a successful agility and obedience show dog and sheep dog, therapy dog, frisbee dog and best friend. I honestly don't know what I would have done without her. Nothing I wanted and everything I needed, I really think there was a higher power at work that made sure we ended up together. Maybe that is what is happening with you and Noah.

A couple of years later I did get my black and white drop-eared boy and he is equally wonderful in a different way and I couldn't love him more either. Maybe your long coated boy is waiting a couple of years down the road.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

deleted--------


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Noah is adorable. He will be a lovely pet for you. Please don't beat yourself up. You are providing a wonderful home. Also it is very early to know what his body type will be. Puppies really go through a lot of stages. I also read that long coats take up to two years to really develop a coat. Maybe, just maybe he might still grow out his coat.


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

- - - deleted.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

This whole thread is very upsetting.

You have a very beautiful little puppy, who loves you very much.
Is he looking at you thinking, "I wanted my new mommy to have longer hair and to
be a runway model. "

I don't think so. Give this poor little guy a break, so he is not a long coat, he is not what 
you wanted, but he is deserving of love. 

It is no fault of his that he is not what you wanted, maybe you should have done a little bit of research before you bought him, that would have saved both you and him from this heartache.

He is a beautiful little boy that will bring you so much joy and love no matter if he has long hair or short hair, because their little hearts are all the same, they are bald.

Regina


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry if this sounds a little harsh, but if you're this upset just because of the coat he has then I question if you shouldn't rehome him now while he's a small puppy and it's easy to do. there is absolutely no way to know what body type or shape he will be. There is another chi named Chloe on this forum who was very pudgy and large as a puppy and now she is very lean and small. There's not always a correlation between puppy size and adult size. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

He already has my love, I'm not going to rehome him.
I'm just gutted and humilated but I'll get over it, never going to trust anyone ever again, hopefully won't be so stupid myself or easily influenced again either.
If someone convinces me enough that the sky is green, I'd probably believe it,thats how pretty dumb and blind I can be.

I know I'm perhaps coming across as very shallow and selfish, but I can't help the way I feel. I know it's disgusting.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

One last thought, I cannot believe someone can be so superficial to a totally innocent little puppy.

Regina


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Whatever.

It's the fact I thought I was going to get a whippet when in reality I got a beagle, thats what it's like.
When you pay alot of money and you've put trust in people and then you find out it's gone all wrong, it hurts.

It's not like I blame or hate Noah for it, AT ALL.

Yeah I'm disgusting,shallow, hideous piece of ****, but never claimed I wasn't.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Is his love that he gives you any different from a short hair or a long hair?

He is a beautiful little boy.

And comparing two breeds of dogs is ridiculous to your situation. He is a Chihuahua.

I read the post that you have deleted, if you feel that strongly against him, please do him a huge favour and find him a loving home, someone that will not care what type of coat he has, and that he is not a perfect Chihuahua.

Regina


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I thinkyou're out of order tbh.
& yes he is a chihuahua, but long haired are completely different looking dogs imo.
I won't be the first or last person in the world to want a dog based on colour or breed or the way they look, especially when you pay aload of money, if that makes me a horrible owner then so be it.

I'm upset I haven't got the dog I wanted and was led to believe I had and thats my fault for creating that and thinking Noah was him, I'm not going to love Noah any less because I've decided not to throw him away like you're suggesting.

I do not see how on earth I'd be doing him a favour if I sold him.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I do not see how on earth I'd be doing him a favour if I sold him.


I think we are just trying to say that if you are not going to be genuinely happy around and towards Noah, it would be better that you rehomed him because he will feel if you are not happy. But if you're going to love him all the same as you would your dream longhair Chihuahua, then of course there's no reason to rehome him.

I'm not sure why you deleted all of your posts. No one is putting you down. I can understand if you're not happy. I don't think you're a bad person. The situation is crappy, but you ought to do what's best for both you and for Noah. Don't keep him if it's only because you think people are telling you it's the "right" thing to do. The right thing is for both of you to be happy.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I also don't think rehoming him is throwing him away as long as you find a great family for him that will take excellent care of him. It may be a perfectly good option if you will resent that he isn't exactly what you wanted. I understand that you wanted a long hair chi. Personally, I don't understand why it bothers you so much that he is probably a short hair. He is still adorable and beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

This thread doesn't really make much sense as some of the post were deleted. But if you have Noah for quite a while now and planning not to sell him or rehome him, try to look at him in a different way, his personalities and try to love him more again like when you first met him. He might not be the dog you wanted, but there is so much love that this little dog will give you if you let him. He is a beautiful dog, whether he is long haired or short haired. And just looking at the photos, he is so cute. Besides, there is no never ever. You might be living at home and can only have one dog right now, but we do not know what's round the corner, so may be in a few years time, you can get your dream dog.

2 long haired parents shouldn't have a short haired pup but who knows. I have a long hair chi girl but both her parents are short haired. It's a throw back from the further back generation.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't resent him at all, I have no ill feelings towards him nor am I treating him any differently. I still love him, it's not his fault.
I don't understand why you think I'm blaming him, he isn't going anywhere.

I how ever resent the women as obviously something dodgy has gone on, if I'm not allowed to be angry and upset that the dog I purchased isn't what I paid for then yeah shoot me.
At the end of the day I paid alot of money for a certain breed and I didn't get it.

I deleted my posts as I no longer feel welcome here, and shall no longer continue to post.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

You're attitude towards your puppy just surprises mr. I completely understand why you feel taken advantage of, and it's not fair. Fortunately, you have a healthy, happy, adorable puppy to love. I really recommend you stay with this forum as it help both you and darling Noah so much.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am concerned because you seem to finally see that this breeder was terrible because you got a dog with a different coat than you wanted. 

Not because he was given to you at not even 6 weeks with fleas. Not because she didn't health test. Not because of any legitimate reason, of which there are tons. 

She is a bad breeder because you got a short coat instead of a long coat, in your opinion. 

You were defending her and your decision vehemently until you realized that he is not a long coat. Now all the sudden she is the scum of the earth. 

Also, I wonder if you researched at all before getting Noah. It is usually easy to distinguish between the two coat types even at the age you got Noah. I've seen pups that were 4 weeks old that belong to my breeder- I could tell almost immediately. 

I am sorry that you say you feel unwelcome. I don't think that was our intention at all. The overwhelming majority of the posts have been nothing but supportive. We are just trying to help you and Noah. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the way the thread has progressed is quite silly...long hair/short hair what does it even matter? He's gorgeous I would happily have him and spoil and love his to pieces if it disturbs/upsets you that much that his hair wont be long.

The BREED is the same...a chihuahua. 

To say the things you have said to a forum full of people who adore the breed, are active in rescue etc wasn't the best idea as things like this gets us annoyed because its shallow people who get so worked up :foxes15: over minute things like his hair length as if it makes such a massive difference is quite frankly ridiculous. 
I understand being annoyed at being lied to but being upset ''cs you didnt get the dog you wanted''....come on.

And this.....



> Certaintly does not improve the general opinion of travellers/gyspies whatever they call themselves being absolute scum, because that is certaintly what that "breeder" is.


You should be ashamed of yourself....


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I am concerned because you seem to finally see that this breeder was terrible because you got a dog with a different coat than you wanted.
> 
> Not because he was given to you at not even 6 weeks with fleas. Not because she didn't health test. Not because of any legitimate reason, of which there are tons.
> 
> ...


Exactly why after reading the replies in my inbox I had to say something - She didnt mind the fleas, early selling, and non tested puppy as long as he was a long coat...this is why byb continue to thrive...


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I never said she wasn't a bad breeder, I've told everyone who has asked abotu Noah his age at how awful it is that he was so young but explained if it wasn't me it was only going to be someone else.
I never defended HER, I was defending MYSELF.
Fed up of being bloody bashed about it, and everyones assumptions and names, very helpful, not.


If you think I only think shes a bad breeder now, thats a load of rubbish.

No I did not research about coats in young puppies, I didn't realize there was such a difference at that age.
I went to this breeder because my mothers friend got her dog from her and he is perfect 

I knew little of genetics of the breed other than bits I had read on here, I met my mothers friend chihuahua who has him two years now, she sung the breeders praises at how people from across the world have even come to get her puppies.

I was blind sighted by these opinions and my faith in her own experiance, 
as well as seeing how lovely her dog was.
If I had gone to visit this women on my own not reccomended I would of avoided her like the plague, infact I wouldn't of gone for a visit by the standards of the adverts.


I'm pissed off now, BECAUSE it's become clear that I was lied too and scammed, where beefore I just let it go about the age/flea thing and just leartn from the lesson never to get from her again and do more research into proper breeders.

It is all my fault at the end of the day, I'm not blaming anyone for this but you have to understand how opinions can be swayed to do something so utterly stupid when you trust someone, especially someone your family knows, I didn't question it at the time, I now know she isn't as knowledgeable and experianced as I thought she was.

If your all angry for me not reporting this breeder in my last thread, you can't there isn't anyone to report too, the RSPCA? please... they don't do anything when a horse is dying in a field let alone even acknowledge puppies that have shelter,food and water but being sold young w/ fleas.
They will not have the power to do anything, theres no where I can actually report her too.

Nor am I going to go over there and start picking a fight with gypsies, but they're the LAST people I want to get on the wrong side of.


Forgive me for being so ignorant! and good for you if can distinguish between the two coat types, but I went along with people I was talking to in real life rather than having previous extenstive research on the internet, I rushed into it.
I know now, obviously.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> I think the way the thread has progressed is quite silly...long hair/short hair what does it even matter? He's gorgeous I would happily have him and spoil and love his to pieces if it disturbs/upsets you that much that his hair wont be long.
> 
> The BREED is the same...a chihuahua.
> 
> ...


Why? Until I'am shown otherwise, the opinion stands.
Because my only experiance of them are liars,theives, horse beaters and utter yobs, I give every individual person a chance and I will continue to do so but I'm sorry the majority are exactly that.

You obviously have alot of money if you go out and pay for a dog for its breed and your're happy not to get it.
Perhaps you don't think they're is a differance in appearance in long and short, but I DO.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea how this thread turned so sour. We were nothing but supportive. No one told you that you had to keep him or rehome him, we all just suggested you do what makes you happy and what will be best for both you and Noah. I don't know why you decided that people were making you feel unwelcome. There was one opinionated comment, but that shouldn't get to you. I understand how you're feeling. I have been scammed before, not with a puppy, but with something else, and just the sight of that thing made me feel sick and angry. So that's the only reason I was suggesting maybe you'd want to rehome him if the whole situation with him makes you feel bad. It's understandable. I also don't judge you for wanting something specific and being unhappy after being scammed into getting something you didn't want. A Chihuahua is a 15+ year commitment. You should be happy with the puppy you get.

If you are keeping Noah, I really don't think you should leave us. There are always people with opinions everywhere in life, but there's a lot of helpful information here that will help you raise Noah. I would have been lost without these forums. The girls here also helped me pick my picture perfect puppy while I was looking for a puppy, because like you, I had a very specific image in mind, and it mattered to me. It's not something to be ashamed of. People pick breeds that are aesthetically pleasing to them. It's not some big secret and I would say anyone who denies that is full of poo.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I was scammed once by someone selling German Shepherd puppies. I was young, ill-informed, trusting, and I made a mistake. The dog was very sweet, but very undersized and unable to jog distances with me. This is a frustrating experience, but all we can do is learn from it and not perpetuate this in our own lives. As a foster parent for Chis, I ALWAYS give an honest evaluation of my fosters so no one feels scammed, and our organization will take back the Chi if the new owner isn't truly happy. Granted,w e are not breeders, but the concept is the same. 

Noah is beautiful--enjoy him and best wishes in your lives together!!!!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I apperciate that LittleGemma, you have all been very helpful and given good advice as others.
I just feel like some comments suggest I'm doing bad for Noah by keeping him or I'm not suitable to keep him.
There is nothing but love for him, it offends me that people think I'd treat him badly because I realize he isn't long haired now.

Last night I was just upset and confused, I felt I had lost the dog I imagined and thought Noah was going to be, sentimentalities aside I had also been scammed and ended up with the "wrong" dog that I had paid alot of money for, but it is a situation that can't be changed.

I wasn't sure if I was regretting getting him and that made me feel awful, yet I don't think now I could regret it even if he isn't what I set out to get and thought I was buying, because I love the little person Noah has become, it became too late the minute I took him home and after today I certaintly don't regret it, I just have to live with the fact he won't be my eyecandy dog but will still be my bestfriend.
I made the mistake of voicing this on a public forum as it is obviously controversial.

There is no way I could "swap" or return Noah, he is family now. In a situation with a living animal, you just can't ,not now a bond has formed, I would be forever thinking about him and where he was 


I make no sense, but yeah .. /digsaholendisapper.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Then it sounds like you have everything figured out. I don't think anyone is saying you are doing Noah wrong by keeping him. We only meant if you aren't happy with him, but you clearly are.

It's fine to regret getting involved in the whole situation. That doesn't mean you do not love Noah. I think you are right that if you gave him up, you would miss him and constantly wonder about him. Like I said before, try to forget the scamming part of it all and just think of Noah as the little baby that needed you, and you saved him. You'll have your longcoat Chi eventually, but Noah needs you first. 

Don't disappear. We all really adore Noah and would love to watch him grow with you, and also help you with any questions you may have while you are raising him.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Why? Until I'am shown otherwise, the opinion stands.
> Because my only experiance of them are liars,theives, horse beaters and utter yobs, I give every individual person a chance and I will continue to do so but I'm sorry the majority are exactly that.
> 
> You obviously have alot of money if you go out and pay for a dog for its breed and your're happy not to get it.
> Perhaps you don't think they're is a differance in appearance in long and short, but I DO.


To brand a large group of people based on your experience with some is ignorant and there is no place for that imo. Her being a traveller has nothing to do with the fact that she may or may not have knowingly sold you a shortcoat puppy - BYB's do that often and if you had done your research and looked for a reputable responsible breeder and understood that anyone selling puppies under 9 weeks is CLEARLY not responsible or trustworthy you may be in a better position.

You also fail to consider the fact that he may grow to have an in between coat due to her long coat bitch being accessed by a smoothcoat male without her knowing.

There obviously is a difference in APPEARANCE but characteristics and attributes no. The breed is the same.And again had you put more time into researching the breed/breeder you probably would have been able spot the differences in the coats at that age.

I am not rich either which is why I took time to research and properly assess the puppies/situation before I parted with any money.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

If you thought she was a bad breeder in the first instance why did you buy a puppy from her?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

If you actually bothered to read my posts, then you would know the answer to that second question.

It is the fact she obviously lied to both of us is the problem, I now know the entire litter was short haired, I ask how is that possible when apparantly both parents were long?

_SORRY_ that I did not know he was long haired at that age, but when you ask the breeder and a friend who is with you owns one I didn't question it anymore, I rushed into it because of my confidence in them and my excitement of not wanting to miss out on him. I hadn't planned on getting a chihuahua until October so I had barely done much research into things like coats, I just assumed when advertised and told they're long that they're long.

I'm sick to death of talking about this now, can all my posts/threads be deleted/locked please.
Tired of having to defend myself against miss perfect know it alls, I think all I have got from this forum is scolding and learnt to avoid partaking in any form of online discussion, best just to lurk and read, avoids so much drama.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think it was anybody's intentions to step on toes or offend. Everyone has their own opinions on certain topics and the problem with the Internet is that things written get misinterpreted A LOT. Noah needs someone who will love him no matter what, and you have done so. You've already said you love him and could t bear to part with him. So case closed. It is EXTREMELY frustrating to get something you didn't expect or pay for, and especially when it is a huge investment. But as you said, you do love him. You don't hate him for his shortcoat. Youre going to be a wonderful puppy mom. 


-hyw


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think people have been a little harsh here. Remember that this girl came to us for help when a tiny puppy nearly died of hypoglycemia. She did a brilliant job with him and he is thriving.
Personally I don't blame her for feeling disappointed that this puppy is not what she paid for. The coat thing isn't the issue, it just proves that the dogs she was shown are not this puppy's parents, in reality this pup could be mixed with anything.
Lots of people get scammed by bad breeders, that is why they are still going. Yes, this could have been prevented if she had done more research/found a good breeder, but she didn't, she trusted someone who she thought knew more than she did. Hindsight is a wonderful thing! Put your hand up if you have never made a mistake.
Heartagram (sorry, don't know your actual name) you are more than welcome on this forum. I am looking forward to seeing Noah grow up. Forums are all about learning and sharing knowledge, and you have been on a pretty steep learning curve with this puppy!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heartagram said:


> If you actually bothered to read my posts, then you would know the answer to that second question.
> 
> It is the fact she obviously lied to both of us is the problem, I now know the entire litter was short haired, I ask how is that possible when apparantly both parents were long?
> 
> ...


Its not drama, and its not about being perfect know-it-alls you turned the forum sour with your dramatics when we originally was just trying to show you that yes, he is a short coat but he is beautiful and lovely. You have to understand that when you engage in conversation in a forum you will be supported, comforted , congratulated at times, and questioned, disagreed with at times - sometimes you'll get warm words, well wishes and virtual hugs and sometimes you may get a stern word but its not a personal attack I hope you do stay and we all get to enjoy Noah together and have more pleasant conversations. But most if not all of us are very passionate about certain things and it is bound to come out in conversations such as this.

I'm glad you love him and I'm sure he's wonderful and you'll be glad you got to have him in your life and no other pup.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

If I hurt your feelings I'm sorry that wasn't my intention. x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Heartagram .... young 'un, I really hope you don't go girl. I'll miss the young English rose and I'd sure hate to not see Noah again, was really looking forward to seeing the lad grow into a little man

You know, what really impressed me most about you in your first post, which I'll always think of as "Saving Noah", you had more commonsense than 10 people 3 times your age put together! We have some incredible young people on this forum, ones that restore my faith in the youth of today, and you're one of them.

There's no shame in feeling the anger & disappointment you do. I'm the first to admit that t/out my many decades of owning dogs there were some I just could not and did not "gel" with so I rehomed them. In your case, if you were my daughter, I'd want you to explain everything to me, as in how you feel about Noah etc. and then I would probably ask if you would like to set out to now find your DREAM CHI to kill 2 birds with 1 stone - a playmate for your beloved Noah whose life you saved (I really don't think he would've made it if anyone else had taken him) and to give you what your heart truly desired in the first place. I see this as a win/win situation for everyone, and "every Chi needs a playmate".

Again, please don't go, I'd be deeply disappointed for so many reasons.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heartagram, 
I have followed your posts from the beginning & you know what remains the most strongly in my mind? The video you posted of little Noah where you so lovingly patted him. You could see the affection you already had & I know still have for him. He is a beautiful boy which you know & one of mine is a long hair & you would certainly laugh if you could see what a scraggle muffin he is at times. Not so with my short hairs. Hang in there & just keep loving your boy ...


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

To say Noah was going to die is a bit dramatic! I don't think he actually ever suffered a hypoglycemia attack, did I prevent one? maybe, but he just wasn't eating the first night,I think on the second day when the milk was given with food it "awakened" his appetite, but was probably because of the move as well and hes been fine ever since.

AussieLass- I'm not that young! I probably come across has very immature and a bit socially retarded tho









I would LOVE to get a second chihuahua, but isn't possible atm and tbh would probably be rather unfair for my cats.

But on the subject of playmates, I did take Noah today to see his brother who is utterly gorg - the litter is so obviously short haired, his brother is even shorter than Noah and I was told today that I never did actually see the father, I mistook another dog for him, so he may have been short haired I do not know, really curious to know what he looks like !!









I love Noah very much and I have so much fun with him, time flies by especially today seeing him with his brother.

I admit though I do still get a little jealous when I see gorgeous long haired chihuahuas, but me and noah will have to wait for one I suppose.

_Short clip from today, bad quality as it is from my phone.
Both had only just woken up, so bit sleepy


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww I was expecting a bit of cuteness to start my day and all I got was 16 seconds of it, damn it, you'll have to keep that record button pushed for a whole lot longer than that 

Perfectly fair on your cats, they can learn to share, and from what all the cat people around here say, their cats even cuddle & play with Chis once they get used to them, so there you go!

ETA: I personally think you may well have saved Noah's life, you mentioned he was getting wobbly/faint etc. & that's the first signs, doesn't take long after that to start fitting and, well, what follows I'm not typing, but you know.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww, they are cute pups!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Noah is so precious! It makes me miss those puppy days! They fly by, so enjoy them!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Noah will probably be what is sometimes referred to as a double coat smooth or a rough coat. Draco has that kind of coat. It is very different than a smooth coat but not as long and "hair like" as a long coat.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chiboymom said:


> Noah will probably be what is sometimes referred to as a double coat smooth or a rough coat. Draco has that kind of coat. It is very different than a smooth coat but not as long and "hair like" as a long coat.


^ This! I love Draco.. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I too got scammed on our first dog, he was sold to us as a chihuahua, it quickly became apparent that he was a papillion mix - I doubt he has any chi whatsoever in his lines, I probably have more chi in me than he has!. I was shown largeish chihuahua parents, but he has grown to be nothing like them. 

He has grown to about 14lbs - and is the most adorable dog, I wouldn't swap him for 10 chis!

I joined this forum just after I got him and quickly learned that he was not what we thought! I also learned that if you want to be guaranteed a chihuahua that is to standard, well bred and healthy that you have to do a ton of home work to find the right breeder. My next two dogs are two purebred chihuahuas, I did my homework this time 

Noah is gorgeous and you will get over the disappointment of him not being exactly what you wished for, he looks so full of character you will have great fun with him!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I just love Noah!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

This is no different from human children in my opinion or anything else for that matter that one would have a preference over. Some people want girls, some people want boys..you still love them no matter what you give birth to. They may be beautiful babies, they may not...you cant return them if they aren't to your liking...you love them and care for them anyway and you pay lots of money in bills to bring them into this world. 

Even if you are told for 9 months by your doctor that you will be having a boy and end up having a girl, do you send it back? Do you love the baby any less? I hope not! You would be upset and that is only normal. Whats wrong with that? Why judge someone for wanting something specific, paying for it and getting something different than agreed upon? It is a dissapointment. It does not mean that the person is not a good human being for having a preference. Nor does it mean she kicked Noah to the curb because she was dissapointed in his external appearence. It is upsetting to me that this turned into a bashing thread on a forum full of friendly chi owners who all are here for the same reason. 

Noah just might turn into a ball of fluff, he may not. He is adorable either way.

Now, on a lighter note..are there such thing as doggy hair extentions?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Chiboymom, I figured he may be something like that, he certaintly is alot more fluffier than his brother whose coat is more slick and short def very different compared to Noah. I looked at some of your chi's photos, he is so lovely looking







♥ going to look into getting a buddy harness as well, looks very smart on your boy!

Aquarius, I think I already am to be honest, been replaced by pride! he seems to becoming a very bright little character, already caught on how to sit by command in a few minutes! 
I'll def never make the same mistake again regarding breeders, I've already learnt so much by reading these forums and books/various internet resources.
Your pack is lovely btw, lurked at your pictures posts - such a gorgeous fluffy bunch!

heathuhhhhwebbbb,







!! I love your two! post more pictures haha.

Kalisee, thankyouuu. I hope I didn't appear to much of a monster to people here, I do love Noah very much. I just think was just bit of a rollercoaster of emotions and I wasn't sure how to deal with it. I've never treated Noah any differently however and he'll always be loved just as much as any other, if not more so.
& tbh it wouldn't suprise me if there was doggy extentions rofl! there's everything else!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

heartagram said:


> heathuhhhhwebbbb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!  Thank you! They're lookers, just like Noah. I also love the name you picked out for him. YOU post more pictures of him! 

Heres a picture of Luna.  I think you can see how smooth coat she is in this one very well, and how beautiful she looks!










Oh...and of course Zeus in the background.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

heartagram said:


> I know I'm perhaps coming across as very shallow and selfish, but I can't help the way I feel. I know it's disgusting.


Yes, you are...I got so disgusted with the whole thing 3 pages in that I stopped reading.

I'm not going to sugar coat it, or baby you. You sound like someone who was looking for an accessory more than a pet. He's beautiful, and I cannot believe you would react this way. I can understand not getting what you thought you were getting, but you are behaving like a child.

I suggest rehoming him. He deserves someone who loves him for what he is, and that is a short coat Chi. You don't sound mature enough to be a dog owner. You bought from a questionable source and then you go into 'drama' mode because he is not what you thought he was. Do him a favor. Find someone to take him and love him, short coat and all. Then wait and shop (and mature a bit) before purchasing your long coat Chi. 

I'm sorry if this comes across a bit harsh, but you are coming across a bit shallow, and you need a reality check.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i just remind everybody of the rules. While we all have opinions, please keep your posts polite and friendly. Be respectful of others opinions even if you don’t agree .
Thank you


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes we don't get the dog we want but the dog we need.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

bean said:


> Sometimes we don't get the dog we want but the dog we need.


I very much so like this quote.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Hahaha!  Thank you! They're lookers, just like Noah. I also love the name you picked out for him. YOU post more pictures of him!
> 
> Heres a picture of Luna.  I think you can see how smooth coat she is in this one very well, and how beautiful she looks!
> 
> Oh...and of course Zeus in the background.


Luna is just beautiful!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

kimr said:


> Yes, you are...I got so disgusted with the whole thing 3 pages in that I stopped reading.
> 
> I'm not going to sugar coat it, or baby you. You sound like someone who was looking for an accessory more than a pet. He's beautiful, and I cannot believe you would react this way. I can understand not getting what you thought you were getting, but you are behaving like a child.
> 
> ...


& you're a spiteful sad person, who couldn't be more wrong, perhaps you should rehome your chihuahuas? only drama is people like you.
because i'm certaintly not rehoming mine, noah couldn't have gone to better home or be more loved, go back to your troll hole.

This forum is indeed very useful source of infomation and I will continue to read,but otherwise I will be no longer posting or taking part here.
Sick of the continued nastiness, which quite frankly is aload of if anyones interested in seeing Noah growth I can pm his blog, but otherwise bye from both of us.

*I woudl also like to request that this thread be closed* I did ask this before but obviously ignored.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

ENOUGH!!!! Leave this poor girl alone!! I wasn't going to post as my siggys too large but this is too much now! If you haven't even bothered to read the whole thread the whole thread then don't post until you have because if you did you would have seen that its not the case she ISN't looking for an accessoryd DOES love Noah very much and doesn't deserve to be berated for having a mini panic!! No one should be intentionally trying to attack her or make her feel unwelcome itys NOT on! Don't leave Heartagram just ignore her. Xx


----------

